
Introducing Fleetsmith Free and New Security and DevOps Catalog Apps - jesseendahl
https://blog.fleetsmith.com/introducing-fleetsmith-free-and-new-security-and-devops-catalog-apps/
======
seanieb
If you're at a startup that's using Macs, this is a simple way to manage them
and make sure they're secure.

